# Finding work in SA



## msolah (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi
I have a Provisional Visa to live in South Australia. I am planning to move with my family early 2013 (Feb-Mar). I am wondering if it is possible to secure some kind of job before I arrive. Any advice on how I should go about this?
Solah


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

It is difficult as Aussie employers are not willing to hire before you arrive. Try checking recruitment agencies like Hays, Manpower or Chandler Macleod. They can give you some directions.


----------



## shey.delacruz (Jan 18, 2011)

I have been here for quite a while but still no luck. In the recent article that I've read, the employment openings/postings are really low. I was just thinking it'll be tougher securing a job when you're not in the country.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

SA has the worst employement market in Australia. To put it in perspective, SA job advertisements don't even make to 2% to national, while NSW does 36%. 
However if you are prepared to move to regional SA, it should improve your chances. Also it's highly dependent on your job... Trades don't have a problem getting a job.


----------



## chubbs (Aug 31, 2012)

Try to look for jobs available from companies not from recruitment agents. Recruitment agents will just reject your application..


----------

